# Standard & Telefon MF/HF Transmitter ST450-X



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

In contrast to the Globespan and Crusader and as part of a SAIT installation I did have the opportunity to sail with this excellent Swedish built MF/HF transmitter *here* and psed to note the model was still going strong 10 years later.


----------



## GBXZ (Nov 4, 2008)

Worldspan ?


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Mimco Worldspan was a QRO amplifier driven by an Oceanspan.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

See *here *for photo of Marconi Worldspan transmitter.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

GOAE RMS Pretoria Castle...


----------



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

*Standard Telephone MF/HF Transmitter*



R651400 said:


> In contrast to the Globespan and Crusader and as part of a SAIT installation I did have the opportunity to sail with this excellent Swedish built MF/HF transmitter *here* and psed to note the model was still going strong 10 years later.


UNQUOTE :

Some Niarchos Tankers were also fitted with SRA Transmitters as above.Great engineering , Built to last and ultra reliable , the extra RF Power was also a great asset . 
Znord737


----------

